# Two Maltese found last night in Phoenix



## Max & Rocky (May 20, 2004)

I got a call last night from someone by the name of Shelly Dempsey at ###-###-####. She and her husband had found two little Maltese near 43rd Ave and Union Hills in Phoenix last night. I should add these are major streets with lots of traffic. I did not even ask her the sex, but they were found together very near the street and they both were in little sweaters and certainly appear to be well cared for. The only way she knew to call me was she knows the lady who adopted Winter (Deb's former rescue) and she got my telephone number from Winter's mom. She and her husband walked around and drove around knocking on doors to try and find out where the dogs came from, with no success. This kind hearted lady could not keep them last night as she has two large dogs and it did not appear they were going to get along. So she found a dog lover friend without the large dogs and this unknown friend has them right now. Shelly is going to take them to a vet today to have the vet scan them for a possible implanted chip.

I've asked that Shelly give me a call one way or the other, but ESPECIALLY if they are not chipped.

We may end up having a real house full. :bysmilie:


----------



## rosietoby (Mar 27, 2008)

Oh my gosh! Poor babies! I'm sure the owners must be so scared not knowing where they are.


----------



## LUCY N PETS (Apr 21, 2009)

OMG it is so nice of her to remember that you would be there for her. I only hope that they can find their mommy or daddy and get them home again. Obviously if they were wearing clothes and taken care of something must have happened and I bet their owners are frantic about now wondering what happened to them. I will pray for a happy ending for these little furbabies. rayer:

If all else fails, we know that you will take very good care of them in the meantime. Thanks so much for sharing your home with all the little lost and forgotten babies. Through you,Peg, and all the others that help in rescue we know that they will find very good forever homes. THANK YOU, THANK YOU SO MUCH FOR SHARING YOUR LOVE AND HOME.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

STEVE I just googled in "phoenix two lost Maltese" and someone posted on Craig's list that they lost two of them on Saturday. Google as I did and you'll see!!! Actually here's the link: http://phoenix.craigslist.org/wvl/laf/1497057203.html
Sue


----------



## Terry36 (Jan 21, 2009)

Awe poor babies. I hope they find their parents.


----------



## Dixie's Mama (Mar 19, 2008)

Poor babies, they must have been so scared. Poor parents too. They must be going insane looking and worrying. I sure hope they get re-united.


----------



## Max & Rocky (May 20, 2004)

Guys... you are all just beyond phenomenal.... I don't even know how to put words to it... but I am almost certain you found the owners. I've responded to their Craig's list ad and I'll call the lady who called me last night.


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

Thank you Steve for everything you do to these precious fluffs :grouphug: 
I REALLY hope that they are the same pups as the ones in the the link provided by Sue

QUOTE (Snowbody @ Dec 6 2009, 08:45 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=858859


> STEVE I just googled in "phoenix two lost Maltese" and someone posted on Craig's list that they lost two of them on Saturday. Google as I did and you'll see!!! Actually here's the link: http://phoenix.craigslist.org/wvl/laf/1497057203.html
> Sue[/B]


WOW Excellent Sue :two thumbs up: :grouphug:


----------



## Max & Rocky (May 20, 2004)

QUOTE (Max & Rocky @ Dec 6 2009, 10:08 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=858868


> Guys... you are all just beyond phenomenal.... I don't even know how to put words to it... but I am almost certain you found the owners. I've responded to their Craig's list ad and I'll call the lady who called me last night.[/B]




WOW!. Just got a call and this is them!! I gave them the telephone number of the lady who has them.... I think this is the fastest rescue I have ever been involved in!! (and I never had to do anything!!) LOL!!

Thanks very much Sue. :aktion033: :aktion033: :aktion033:


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

Oooh, I hope it all works out!!! Love it!!


----------



## aggiemom99 (Dec 3, 2007)

QUOTE (Snowbody @ Dec 6 2009, 10:45 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=858859


> STEVE I just googled in "phoenix two lost Maltese" and someone posted on Craig's list that they lost two of them on Saturday. Google as I did and you'll see!!! Actually here's the link: http://phoenix.craigslist.org/wvl/laf/1497057203.html
> Sue[/B]


 Yes. I bet they are frantic. If found with sweaters on and well cared for, these are someone's babies. I bet this is their owner. One even has a little sweater on in the picture. You are awesome at finding this ad.

***Edit*** Steve posted while I was typing... AWESOME. So glad the babies owner was found...


----------



## jenniferhope423 (Jun 25, 2007)

It is just so wonderful that these babies were found and will be able to go home to their parents.


----------



## LUCY N PETS (Apr 21, 2009)

I am so happy this made my day, you guys are all so awesome. and I hope the owners join our group we would love to have them and learn more about them. They look so pampered and loved, I am just glad it was a happy ending. :ThankYou: all words can't express how awesome you are.


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

WOWZAAA!!! This is great news!! 

Way to go Steve, for getting the word out, Sue for googling so quickly, and the owners who had her listed.

This is awesome. :chili:


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

WOW!! Sooooo glad to hear of the happy ending. Snowbody ... great sleuthing!!


----------



## maltlovereileen (Jan 19, 2009)

QUOTE (K/C Mom @ Dec 6 2009, 03:29 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=858952


> WOW!! Sooooo glad to hear of the happy ending. Snowbody ... great sleuthing!![/B]


Seriously Fabulous stroke of genius to look there!!!!!!! Good job, everybody!!!! Bet all involved (doglets and their people) will sleep soundly tonight! Excellent news!!!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

I'm so glad the family and pups will be reunited. Aren't Maltese people just great.


----------



## plenty pets 20 (Jul 8, 2006)

So glad I read the whole link and the happy ending. It really is a miracle when they actually are found and returned to their owners and so fast too. I always get a knot in my stomach reading or hearing about lost dogs . Glad this knot left as soon as it came. LOL Great Job Steve and all involved. Hugs,Edie


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

I'm on a lucky roll this week. First the free trip to Paris, now this. I guess maybe it was my inner producer/researcher more than my inner sleuth olice: (oooh got to use that emoticon) that made it happen, but I'm so thrilled that those little ones will be with their family again. All I could think of was it happening to Tyler and I don't know what I would do. Thank goodness for the internet. And I really have to give a shout out to Jen Hedz who lost her beloved Angleo in Mexico-- that story broke my heart and it came to mind when I saw Steve's post and I remember us discussing ads in the newspaper, around the town and on Craig's List or the internet. That's what got me giving Google a shot., So Jen, know that you were part of making this happen and though I know it will never replace your loss of Angelo, he did help these two fluff find their home. I'm still praying for his rturn. :grouphug: And Steve thank you so much for posting it here so we could all help. I figured you had enough going on that I'd spare you two more boarders. :biggrin:
:sLo_grouphug3: I think it's going to be a great Christmas.


----------



## Max & Rocky (May 20, 2004)

QUOTE (Snowbody @ Dec 6 2009, 04:29 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=859024


> I'm on a lucky roll this week. First the free trip to Paris, now this. I guess maybe it was my inner producer/researcher more than my inner sleuth olice: (oooh got to use that emoticon) that made it happen, but I'm so thrilled that those little ones will be with their family again. All I could think of was it happening to Tyler and I don't know what I would do. Thank goodness for the internet. And I really have to give a shout out to Jen Hedz who lost her beloved Angleo in Mexico-- that story broke my heart and it came to mind when I saw Steve's post and I remember us discussing ads in the newspaper, around the town and on Craig's List or the internet. That's what got me giving Google a shot., So Jen, know that you were part of making this happen and though I know it will never replace your loss of Angelo, he did help these two fluff find their home. I'm still praying for his rturn. :grouphug: And Steve thank you so much for posting it here so we could all help. I figured you had enough going on that I'd spare you two more boarders. :biggrin:
> :sLo_grouphug3: I think it's going to be a great Christmas. [/B]


Hey... if you ever FEEL some lotto numbers, I trust you will give me a shout out in a PM... and then keep quiet about the numbers.


----------



## MissMelanie (Feb 13, 2006)

:smilie_daumenpos: GREAT JOB!


----------



## thefab5 (Feb 1, 2007)

WOW!!!!!! You guys ROCK!

WHAT A HAPPY ENDNING. I sure hope someone will tell they owners about our SM family.


----------



## bellapuppy (Dec 1, 2008)

What a WONDERFUL HAPPY ENDING. Everyone did such a supurb job. Great thinking on the Googleing. Maybe we have some new additions to our forum? That would be great.


----------



## almitra (Apr 24, 2009)

This was JUST the great news we all really needed to hear today! Woo-hoo!


----------



## sophie (Jul 9, 2006)

Wonderful ending on this. I'm just so happy they were smart enough to stay together and be found. You guys rock!

Linda


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

I don't think I've ever gone from a :crying 2: to a :happy dance: so quickly within one thread!! Great job to everyone involved!!! Can only imagine how frantic the owners were and now so relieved and elated!


----------



## Carole (Nov 1, 2005)

WOW! Just WOW! Amazing story to read right at Christmas time. Did my heart good. Great team work!!!!
xoxoxo


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

What a great ending to what could have been a very sad story. Someone was smiling down on those babies
and their owners.


----------



## Deborah (Jan 8, 2006)

OK what's the score how many have you placed vs Deb?????

More importantly how is Peg doing?????


----------



## drclee (Jul 16, 2008)

What great teamwork! Great job everyone!


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

Way to go!!! Sue, you're the best. Steve, you're a gentleman and a scholar. 
xoxoxoxoxoxo


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

I've been out of town since Friday morning so I missed all the adventure here - but just wanted to say "GREAT JOB" to everyone who helped here. I can't imagine how frantic the owners must have been! :chili:


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

QUOTE (Deborah @ Dec 6 2009, 11:56 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=859111


> OK what's the score how many have you placed vs Deb?????[/B]



Hey, since Winter was involved, I vote, I receive full credit for these two ~ :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## Max & Rocky (May 20, 2004)

QUOTE (3Maltmom @ Dec 7 2009, 07:12 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=859430


> QUOTE (Deborah @ Dec 6 2009, 11:56 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=859111





> OK what's the score how many have you placed vs Deb?????[/B]



Hey, since Winter was involved, I vote, I receive full credit for these two ~ :HistericalSmiley:
[/B][/QUOTE]

:hysteric: :hysteric:

Nope. Without my help, Winter would still be in your house.

If I'm in a good mood, I might give you an assist....


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

QUOTE (Max & Rocky @ Dec 7 2009, 10:59 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=859450


> QUOTE (3Maltmom @ Dec 7 2009, 07:12 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=859430





> QUOTE (Deborah @ Dec 6 2009, 11:56 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=859111





> OK what's the score how many have you placed vs Deb?????[/B]



Hey, since Winter was involved, I vote, I receive full credit for these two ~ :HistericalSmiley: 
[/B][/QUOTE]

:hysteric: :hysteric: 

Nope. Without my help, Winter would still be in your house.

If I'm in a good mood, I might give you an assist....  
[/B][/QUOTE]


Okay, I'll split the difference. I take credit for one, and you get one. It's either that, or I will fight, to the core, for both.

And yes, I fight dirty. I'll send LBB to your house. He'll settle this dispute. He "sees" what's going on here, and will not put up with it. :HistericalSmiley: 

So pick your battle, me, or LBB ~ bwaaa haha haha

PS: If LBB comes to your house, he's staying. HAHAHA, I win now!! :chili:


----------



## Max & Rocky (May 20, 2004)

QUOTE (3Maltmom @ Dec 7 2009, 08:11 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=859453


> QUOTE (Max & Rocky @ Dec 7 2009, 10:59 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=859450





> QUOTE (3Maltmom @ Dec 7 2009, 07:12 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=859430





> QUOTE (Deborah @ Dec 6 2009, 11:56 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=859111





> OK what's the score how many have you placed vs Deb?????[/B]



Hey, since Winter was involved, I vote, I receive full credit for these two ~ :HistericalSmiley: 
[/B][/QUOTE]

:hysteric: :hysteric: 

Nope. Without my help, Winter would still be in your house.

If I'm in a good mood, I might give you an assist....  
[/B][/QUOTE]


Okay, I'll split the difference. I take credit for one, and you get one. It's either that, or I will fight, to the core, for both.


[/B][/QUOTE]

No deal. I get credit for Winter and these two, plus a couple extra points for just having to deal with you. 

That is the type of thing that is impossible to put a value on... :smtease:


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

QUOTE (Max & Rocky @ Dec 7 2009, 11:22 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=859463


> QUOTE (3Maltmom @ Dec 7 2009, 08:11 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=859453





> QUOTE (Max & Rocky @ Dec 7 2009, 10:59 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=859450





> QUOTE (3Maltmom @ Dec 7 2009, 07:12 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=859430





> QUOTE (Deborah @ Dec 6 2009, 11:56 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=859111





> OK what's the score how many have you placed vs Deb?????[/B]



Hey, since Winter was involved, I vote, I receive full credit for these two ~ :HistericalSmiley: 
[/B][/QUOTE]

:hysteric: :hysteric: 

Nope. Without my help, Winter would still be in your house.

If I'm in a good mood, I might give you an assist....  
[/B][/QUOTE]


Okay, I'll split the difference. I take credit for one, and you get one. It's either that, or I will fight, to the core, for both.


[/B][/QUOTE]

No deal. I get credit for Winter and these two, plus a couple extra points for just having to deal with you. 

That is the type of thing that is impossible to put a value on... :smtease: 
[/B][/QUOTE]


You asked for it, pal. He's on his way ~ :HistericalSmiley: God help you, my friend. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2uKapPkp77A


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

That was hysterical. Speed of lightening, roar of thunder.
xoxoxoxo


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Steve - did you ever get any feedback about the reunion? I'm really hoping the owners might become SM members.


----------



## Max & Rocky (May 20, 2004)

QUOTE (Snowbody @ Dec 12 2009, 01:05 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=861461


> Steve - did you ever get any feedback about the reunion? I'm really hoping the owners might become SM members. [/B]



Sue, the telephone call I had was very short. Just long enough to tell them how to contact the people who had the dogs and I did not even think about Spoiled Maltese I am afraid.


----------

